

How A Y Combinator Startup Is Born: The Story Of Strikingly - teng
http://onforb.es/YlXkfL

======
pshin45
I also think it's notable that we're starting to see more and more
international startups like Strikingly in YC. (I define "international" here
as a team of founders with roots and/or a strong network in a country outside
the US)

I'm biased since my own startup is applying to YC S13 from Korea. We did some
research and noticed that in the current W13 batch there are teams from China
(Strikingly), from Singapore, etc.

I'm a big fan of what YC does for entrepreneurs, and I'm happy to see that
their alumni network is gradually reaching more and more parts of the world.
YC might (understandably) not have any plans to expand internationally, but
they don't have to if their alumni do it for them.

------
Diamons
How did you get your post on Forbes?

~~~
dfguo
We reached out through personal network. The writer is interested in our
story.

------
AlexMuir
This story must have the highest points : relevant comments ratio I've seen.

2 hours, 57 points and only one comment of any relevance.

~~~
ronilan
Now we got two. The ratio is kaputt.

------
ridruejo
The product is great, but what I think it is much more important is how the
persevered after they were initially rejected. Many others would just have
called it a day and gone home to a cushy job. They did not, worked hard for
many months without knowing if they would be accepted the second time, and
they finally succeeded.

~~~
JVIDEL
I haven't seen anyone that simply quits and leaves a startups because they
didn't get into YC. Most just apply to TS, 500S, FF or try to contact angels
on their own.

------
dsmithn
Previous discussion on Strikingly,
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5359507>

edit: just noticed, the top and bottom of their home page are almost exactly
the same. Except for the size of the logo. Interesting.

~~~
dfguo
The bottom sign up form actually increased our conversion. :)

------
anonfunction
Really cool behind the scenes story that you for the most part don't get to
hear. Everyone's interested in your funding strategy, value prop, etc.. that
they forget founders are humans just like us.

------
niggler
onforb.es -> forbes.com.

Why do people continually upvote forbes.com articles? So many ads, and the big
ad before you see the article can't be skipped automatically.

~~~
rewind
I have never seen a screen name and comment go better together.

------
jes5199
startups with names ending in "ly"

~~~
jdludlow
Part of your sentence appears to be missing, but I'll fill it in for myself.
The "ly" thing is beyond worn out. The odd thing in this case is that they
actually chose a real word.

~~~
ronilan
Part.ly missing.

------
0xfd
Such a genuine entrepreneurial story!

------
nigglet
Why do many YC companies have lame names? Is that cos ya'll can't afford
vowels or .com in your names? Serious question.

I can't imagine how PG lives with these lame sounding names.

Ex: Names ending in Libya -

embed.ly

refer.ly

And other just totally dumb stupid sounding, like

FitFu

Notifo

Swagapalooza

Nambii.

AwesomeHighlighter

Youlicit

Mixwit

Wundrbar

iJigg

Talkito

Thinkature

Flagr

Memamp

(all DEAD btw).

Just curious. Don't downvote me cos you hate what I am calling you out on, PG!

~~~
jmonegro
Strikingly is at strikingly.com

------
SurfScore
_inserts random, out of place positive comment_

~~~
ronilan
Clamors. Like the world.

